# Sunday's Show and Tell...3/17/19



## jd56 (Mar 17, 2019)

Happy St. Patty's Day for all that partakith.
Be safe.

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Mar 17, 2019)

Not much and as usual nothing bike related.

NOS Casite rack with a couple of cans and a Xonex Boardtrack racer, wanted one for awhile, finally found one at a fair price


----------



## vincev (Mar 17, 2019)

Could never afford an Erector set when young.Found this at a second hand store.All intact yet.................


----------



## vincev (Mar 17, 2019)

I liked this too.........not the best shape..not worth much but I liked.



..........


----------



## stoney (Mar 17, 2019)

vincev said:


> Could never afford an Erector set when young.Found this at a second hand store.All intact yet.................
> 
> View attachment 965710




That Erector set looks NOS--very nice


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 17, 2019)

1902 chainless


----------



## Sven (Mar 17, 2019)

Some dump finds. They both work.


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 17, 2019)

We decided to use a big chunk of this year's tax return money and pay off my truck 2.5 years early.  I'd like to upgrade to a different truck, but it's not in the budget right now. 
So I decided instead of upgrading trucks, I'd upgrade my current truck and take care of a list of things that have been bugging me, so I will be happy driving it a few more years. 
Started by ordering a Bakflip tonneau cover to replace the cap I had on it that I hated. I installed that on Tuesday. 
The tonneau didn't fit with the factory plastic bedliner, so I ordered a Bedrug bedliner. (been wanting one anyway)
Friday I officially paid my truck off. What a great feeling!
I went home from work Friday to pick up my new Bedrug that was just delivered, and the other stuff I needed to install it, and drove back to work so I could pull the truck inside to do the install, as it was too cold and rainy to do it outside. 

Then, on the way home after installing the bedliner, I got a nice big stone chip in my windshield! Talk about a buzz kill! I've already had to replace the original windshield, and already had one stone chip in the replacement. This chip is even bigger. Now I gotta get that fixed on Tuesday. 

Then, along with the other upgrades I decided I was tired of the noisy dual exhaust I had put on it several years ago. So Saturday I went in and had a stock muffler and tailpipe put back on. Nice and quiet again. I liked the duals at first, but grew tired of it, being a daily driver. 

Still have a few more things to take care of, like speakers that go in and out, and wheels. The clearcoat was already peeling off the wheels when I bought the truck so they have always looked like crap. I may try to refinish them myself or replace them if I find a good deal. 

It's been a great truck so far and I figure if I invest some money to make it more to my liking, it's cheaper than financing another truck.

So here are some pics I took Friday after I installed the Bedrug.

The new tonneau cover, Bakflip MX4:













And the new Bedrug bedliner which by the way is very easy on the knees if you ever have to kneel/crawl on your truck bed:  









One very important feature on this tonneau cover, is the fact that with the locking rods, you can drive with it all the way open like this, for full bed access. 
It'll work well with the 2x4 bike rack I built a few years ago.


----------



## stoney (Mar 17, 2019)

Jay81 said:


> We decided to use a big chunk of this year's tax return money and pay off my truck 2.5 years early.  I'd like to upgrade to a different truck, but it's not in the budget right now.
> So I decided instead of upgrading trucks, I'd upgrade my current truck and take care of a list of things that have been bugging me, so I will be happy driving it a few more years.
> Started by ordering a Bakflip tonneau cover to replace the cap I had on it that I hated. I installed that on Tuesday.
> The tonneau didn't fit with the factory plastic bedliner, so I ordered a Bedrug bedliner. (been wanting one anyway)
> ...




Paying of your truck 2 1/2 years EARLY--congrats. Good move.


----------



## SimpleMan (Mar 17, 2019)

Some garage art.....my wife said the handmade metal boxes are hers . If that keeps her happy..lol. Ice cream truck door  is from a company here in Ohio. License plate frame is from a Buick dealer that was here in Brookville in the 50’s.


----------



## stoney (Mar 17, 2019)

SimpleMan said:


> Some garage art.....my wife said the handmade metal boxes are hers . If that keeps her happy..lol. Ice cream truck door  is from a company here in Ohio. License plate frame is from a Buick dealer that was here in Brookville in the 50’s.
> 
> View attachment 965734
> 
> ...




Diggin that door


----------



## Smoopy's (Mar 17, 2019)

Picked this up..thought you guys might enjoy..Bronco Head handlebar accessory..thisnthing it creepy..
It’s all there..and for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## petritl (Mar 17, 2019)

I was released from bed rest mid-week and took the opportunity to visit my favorite junk shops.

I picked up a couple of 1950’s cardboard signs, an airplane whittled out of wood; my wife purchased the sign for me.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 17, 2019)

I got the bike LAST week ,   and got the wheels THIS week .   Unexpected surprise at a local Swap Meet.   1955 Schwinn Tiger.   Someone spent some time re-working ( and painting)  this into their rendition of a "Cruiser"  .   Not the best paint , pinstriping and decal placement .  BUT.........................it had "Parts"  I needed, and was dirt cheap.................Still gettin' things in order, but did find a set of S-7 wheels and tires at the Almost Spring Swap meet This weekend , and put those on . The bike had aftermarket wheels, and  2.125" wide tires .   ( now they reside on another bike)   The S-7 's are SO MUCH BETTER !     The last picture is how it was when I brought it home ( Last Week)      ALSO  .......................had removed the light , and then later noticed it had been converted to LED .  SCORE !


----------



## catfish (Mar 17, 2019)

Smoopy's said:


> Picked this up..thought you guys might enjoy..Bronco Head handlebar accessory..thisnthing it creepy..
> It’s all there..and for sale if anyone is interested View attachment 965764
> View attachment 965765
> 
> View attachment 965766



Pm me a price.


----------



## MarkKBike (Mar 17, 2019)

I picked up this clean mid 80's telescope yesterday afternoon. I have been wanting to find a larger one like this for a while. It also came with its original packaging / instructions,  and a few extra eye pieces that were not included in the original kit.

Yesterday evening I assembled it, and then I took it out into the yard and was happy with its performance. Everything up in the sky looked good to me, but I also do not have anything equilvelent to compare it to. This morning I just dis-assembled and re lubed its pivots and crank gears. Next I will have to figure out a way to attatch a camera to its eyepiece.


----------



## Kstone (Mar 17, 2019)

6 weeks later, a new motor, and a rebuilt engine got my freakin car back!!!!!! 
Turns out I was the first of a recall on all kia fortes of my model.
So I had to go slinging through the mud to get it done under warranty.

I'm glad it's all behind me! 
I missed her


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 17, 2019)

Picked up a big bag of NOS links including these Diamond skip masters..The LAST time I got some I sold them ALL   Then..I needed some..




And also came home with this FANTASTIC original paint 41? Colson snap tank!One spot on the fender was already cleaned up (Last picture)


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 17, 2019)

I got a poor old Schwinn Motorbike who has seen better days! Tank and light are nice! Hub is 1936 Morrow-F3


----------



## stezell (Mar 17, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> I got a poor old Schwinn Motorbike who has seen better days! Tank and light are nice! Hub is 1936 Morrow-F3
> 
> View attachment 965986
> 
> ...



Beautiful project Don!


----------



## b 17 fan (Mar 17, 2019)

Prepping the Lemans for it's new Gearstar overdrive transmission


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 17, 2019)

Smoopy's said:


> Picked this up..thought you guys might enjoy..Bronco Head handlebar accessory..thisnthing it creepy..
> It’s all there..and for sale if anyone is interested View attachment 965764
> View attachment 965765
> 
> View attachment 965766




Cool......I think I had one in 1958.....


----------



## John G04 (Mar 17, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> I got a poor old Schwinn Motorbike who has seen better days! Tank and light are nice! Hub is 1936 Morrow-F3
> 
> View attachment 965986
> 
> ...



Awesome find!


----------



## Cheezer (Mar 17, 2019)

Picked up a Monark Roadster 24" cool color combo and made my first visit to Chestnut Hollow, wow what a place




And a Coca Cola shelf






Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldy57 (Mar 17, 2019)

I bought these 2 last Sunday when I was in California.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 17, 2019)

Got this little gem yesterday , I believe it's the 4"  or the pics. are deceiving . Missing the inside truss brackets  and someone removed what was left of the paint on the back of the reflector.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 17, 2019)

bikesnbuses said:


> Picked up a big bag of NOS links including these Diamond skip masters..The LAST time I got some I sold them ALL  Then..I needed some..
> View attachment 965985
> 
> And also came home with this FANTASTIC original paint 41? Colson snap tank!One spot on the fender was already cleaned up (Last picture)View attachment 965992
> ...



Looks familiar...very nice Goodyear

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 17, 2019)

Ok, got something else. I was going to wait a bit, since I just spent the money on the accessories I posted earlier, but I was looking on facebook marketplace and came across these factory Ford wheels with Goodyear Wrangler tires. They are off a 2018 I think, and they are low mileage take-offs from someone trading them in when they bought custom wheels. WOW, I think I'm in love! 
Gotta go back tomorrow and pick up more lugnuts (they didn't have enough in stock) and a set of wheel locks. So I just used a few of the old lugnuts for now. 
I was seriously thinking I wanted a different truck, but after adding a few things, especially these wheels, I think I'll be happy with it for a while. 


















For comparison, these are the old, ugly, scratched, peeling clear coat wheels. All 4 look like this since before I bought the truck:


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 17, 2019)

Also started to build a dollhouse for my daughter. Shes peaking through the window lol



Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Mar 17, 2019)

Forgot I got another Tonka for the grandson. 
Sure hope he likes trucks....


----------



## petritl (Mar 17, 2019)

I went to the hardware store this afternoon; two terminal sockets and 4’ LED bulbs later, I have light.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Mar 17, 2019)

Got this neat little Androck basket off of EBay for cheap.  Needs a little TLC from the Persuader.  Going on my '64 Typhoon grocery getter.


----------



## ccmerz (Mar 17, 2019)

I didn't want these parts but saved them from being scrapped. Was given some random early '49-50 Phantom parts that were discarded in favour of shiny repo for a restore. seat chassis has been restored and ready for top cover using vintage aged leather for an original look.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 17, 2019)

I was able to track down and purchase a Sears catalog that had my Elgin Swift in it.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Mar 17, 2019)

I bought this stuff awhile back, but it just arrived this week.


----------



## stoney (Mar 17, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> I got a poor old Schwinn Motorbike who has seen better days! Tank and light are nice! Hub is 1936 Morrow-F3
> 
> View attachment 965986
> 
> ...




Love it


----------



## JKT (Mar 17, 2019)

I picked up this Northwestern Mouthy Marvin Robot Gumball Machine.. Its the first talking gumball machine ever made..  I can't seem to find any defiant year these were made.. this one was said to be from the 60s and is a nickel machine .. I've seen others a little different and quarter machines said to be from the 70s … this one still has the original gum and still works and talks... and the original sales brochure..


----------



## STRADALITE (Mar 17, 2019)

Nothing new to share but I got these goodies back from the chrome shop this week.


----------



## stoney (Mar 17, 2019)

JKT said:


> I picked up this Northwestern Mouthy Marvin Robot Gumball Machine.. Its the first talking gumball machine ever made..  I can't seem to find any defiant year these were made.. this one was said to be from the 60s and is a nickel machine .. I've seen others a little different and quarter machines said to be from the 70s … this one still has the original gum and still works and talks... and the original sales brochure..
> 
> View attachment 966455
> 
> ...





Very cool. I never even heard of Mouthy Marvin


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 17, 2019)

Just curious....
how much does it cost to rechrome a few items like this?

View attachment 966471[/QUOTE]


----------



## buickmike (Mar 17, 2019)

Last weeks episode had me searching cone wrenches on bay.The old Schwinn wrenches are too beat up and thin to be taken seriously.  But ran across ND BIN. then later seller posted other in the set. Had to weld em up and finished to thousands of size needed. Man that's a nice motorbike-don christy


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 17, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> I got a poor old Schwinn Motorbike who has seen better days! Tank and light are nice! Hub is 1936 Morrow-F3
> 
> View attachment 965986
> 
> ...



Nice and sweaty, love it!!


----------



## STRADALITE (Mar 17, 2019)

detroitbike said:


> Just curious....
> how much does it cost to rechrome a few items like this?
> 
> View attachment 966471



[/QUOTE]
In addition to these parts I also had a Aerocycle seat pan, butterfly stand, and some acorn lugs nuts done. 
The total price was $450


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 17, 2019)

Just got this 1901 Rambler/Wheeler saddle
I need to treat it with some Obenauf’s leather treatment...


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 18, 2019)

Never overlook the cool toys! Hubley Helicopter find. Usually these are always broken one way or another. This one is in super shape.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 18, 2019)

I made the drive into Ohio to attend the Hilliard swap with a bunch of other cabers & bicycle nuts. 

Not much for a TOC guy like me but it was real nice to get out of the house with my dog and see some good people and talk bikes. 

That said, thanks to a negotiable new friend and fellow Caber I did come home with a prize. New Departure Model K motorcycle / tandem freewheel hub. 

I’ll be searching for an oversized cog and arm as pictured if anyone has something in their stash.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 18, 2019)

A weird 1930’s radio wave display ...suppose to show the waves. I’m gonna test this one out for sure...... :0. 70’s Merckx bicycle ...a mint 1969 typhoon ....original oil by the expressionist artist Fred Conway  ...some reflectors ...Speedo . A.correct bicycle grease gun for bluebird and other prewar Elgin’s ....cool fred flinstone  lamp..


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## morton (Mar 19, 2019)

oldfart36 said:


> Never overlook the cool toys! Hubley Helicopter find. Usually these are always broken one way or another. This one is in super shape.
> 
> View attachment 966646



Looks like a Hubley made in Lancaster, PA


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 19, 2019)

vincev said:


> I liked this too.........not the best shape..not worth much but I liked.View attachment 965711
> 
> ..........



Cool one,I have it and a Happy Days from '76. Its missing the thermos.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 26, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I got the bike LAST week ,   and got the wheels THIS week .   Unexpected surprise at a local Swap Meet.   1955 Schwinn Tiger.   Someone spent some time re-working ( and painting)  this into their rendition of a "Cruiser"  .   Not the best paint , pinstriping and decal placement .  BUT.........................it had "Parts"  I needed, and was dirt cheap.................Still gettin' things in order, but did find a set of S-7 wheels and tires at the Almost Spring Swap meet This weekend , and put those on . The bike had aftermarket wheels, and  2.125" wide tires .   ( now they reside on another bike)   The S-7 's are SO MUCH BETTER !     The last picture is how it was when I brought it home ( Last Week)      ALSO  .......................had removed the light , and then later noticed it had been converted to LED .  SCORE !
> 
> View attachment 965767
> 
> ...



That's a really good looking schwinn tiger. Do you know the year?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 26, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> That's a really good looking schwinn tiger. Do you know the year?



1955 is the year


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 30, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I got the bike LAST week ,   and got the wheels THIS week .   Unexpected surprise at a local Swap Meet.   1955 Schwinn Tiger.   Someone spent some time re-working ( and painting)  this into their rendition of a "Cruiser"  .   Not the best paint , pinstriping and decal placement .  BUT.........................it had "Parts"  I needed, and was dirt cheap.................Still gettin' things in order, but did find a set of S-7 wheels and tires at the Almost Spring Swap meet This weekend , and put those on . The bike had aftermarket wheels, and  2.125" wide tires .   ( now they reside on another bike)   The S-7 's are SO MUCH BETTER !     The last picture is how it was when I brought it home ( Last Week)      ALSO  .......................had removed the light , and then later noticed it had been converted to LED .  SCORE !
> 
> View attachment 965767
> 
> ...



Is this a 1960 or 61 model tiger? I have one that is very similar, but mines a 1957 b.f. Goodrich model. Also love the brick red tires. they really pop on this bike. ENJOY!!!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 30, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Is this a 1960 or 61 model tiger? I have one that is very similar, but mines a 1957 b.f. Goodrich model. Also love the brick red tires. they really pop on this bike. ENJOY!!!



The bike was touted as being a 1955 .  Looking into that , it seems to be the 1st year of this model.  The Prev. Owner has painted over the serial # , so i cant verify.    The parts that appeared to be original when I bought it do appear to be from a 1955 model.    It had the Red tires,and aftermarket wheels on it.   Balloon tire size (  2.125" )  not Middleweight size ( 1 3/4 " )         I bought a girls bike for the correct wheels and tires, and did the swap.    The paint is thick , and not well done...................but' it's somewhat passable,  and I would not have done any better myself.    For what I paid for it, and all the work that was done to it..............it was a steal.     Here's some photo's I took today.  ( A few changes , as you'll see )          Ride Safe


----------

